# Need advice for new rescued pup..



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

"Leo" has been with us a week now, and is loving his new home. He has made his place in the pack, though I still think he and Casey are battling for second lol. I am wondering how I can treat his "kennel elbows", which is what I call the callouses that he has from the concrete floors. He is a lab/pit mix, so very large. Should I just let them heal on their own, or should I get some salve or something for them. I saw some "Doggy Balm" at the pet store, but wasn't sure if I should do anything. The other issue is two small bald spots on the base of his tail. It doesn't look like mange, more like it was caused by nervous chewing. How can I tell exactly what it is? I can't go to the vet yet as hubby just started his new job. I don't want to aggravate the area, but again, wonder if I should do something for the spots. Any help/advice is greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Are they rough spots? You can put some olive or canola oil on them to ease up the itching a bit. And since they tend to lick affected areas, it will be harmless.

We used to put vitamin E on our dog that had "hot" spots too. I just didn't like using it too much becuase I didn't want them to have an E overload. But I tend to be overly cautious when it comes to those things :/


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Romad said:


> Are they rough spots? You can put some olive or canola oil on them to ease up the itching a bit. And since they tend to lick affected areas, it will be harmless.
> 
> We used to put vitamin E on our dog that had "hot" spots too. I just didn't like using it too much becuase I didn't want them to have an E overload. But I tend to be overly cautious when it comes to those things :/


Thanks Romad...yeah, I am worried about using anything because of him or the other dogs licking it off.


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

For the callouses, you can apply Bag Balm (I think I've seen this at Tractor Supply) or Vitamin E and cover with a sterile pad. Then, get some baby socks and cut the toe out. Slide the sock up over the dog's leg to cover the sterile pad. This will hold the pad in place and keep your dog from licking the ointment off. 

My friend did this and it softened the callouses and I think she said the hair started to regrow in a week or two.


----------

